# Just learned something at Albertson's



## pops6927 (Dec 31, 2009)

I ordered a 1¾" Porterhouse steak for tonight, our standard way of bringing in the New Year.  When I went to pick it up, on the fresh meat counter was a tray of smoky links with a bbq sauce on it, kind of different.  I asked what the sauce was and got a surprising answer (well, at least to me, might be something standard I'd never heard about!) - 1 jar Grape Jelly and 1 Jar Chili Sauce mixed together (equal sizes)!  It was surprisingly good!


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 31, 2009)

The grape jelly phenom is something that I was exposed to a while back, too. It does taste good when mixed with some bbq sauce, and left to simmer with some meatballs, lil' smokies, or whatever else you want. Glad ya liked it!


----------



## hoser (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been using that recipe for years for cocktail meatballs...it really is great! I just toss the raw meatballs in with it, and simmer until done...yum!


----------



## hp409ss (Dec 31, 2009)

My wife has been doing this for years with meatballs. I tried it as a glaze on a pork line a few months back and it was real good.

Here is our recipie..

2 Jars Chili Sauce
1 Jar Grape Jelly
1/4 cup brown Sugar
Squeeze half lemon
2 table spoons worcester sauce


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 1, 2010)

We have been doing the same thing with some of our small catering gigs and folks just love it
Glad ya liked it


----------



## shea561 (Jan 1, 2010)

This^ 

Great for parties! Got some going on now for New Years.


----------



## flyhigh123 (Jan 1, 2010)

what is chili sauce?


----------



## hoser (Jan 1, 2010)

this is the stuff


----------



## meowey (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds good - a must try.  I've used equal parts grape jelly and yellow mustard with great success.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## rickw (Jan 1, 2010)

Never heard of it but wouldn't mind trying it.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 1, 2010)

I like your way of ringing in the New Year Pops


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been using it for years too.  It's something my younger son has been making for quite a while.  The kids love it.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep
We did a crock pot full last night to ring in the New Year.  I sometimes add a little BBQ sauce and/or hot sauce just to add an extra flavor element.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jan 1, 2010)

i've ehard of the same thing and have tried a couple of sauces based on grape jelly. one was a barbecue sauce and the other was a carolina mustard-based sauce. both were very good. i also have a mop recipe somewhere that calls for grape jelly.

i got to thinking about it, and it makes sense, since adding grape juice or wine to a marinade or sauce suaully takes the flavor up a notch.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have heard of the jelly trick awhile back and guess it's really time to try it .


----------



## smoking asian (Jan 1, 2010)

I've used grape jelly and ketchup on lil smokies.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 1, 2010)

I believe I will be trying it.


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep, been using that one for years too! 
love the little cocktail meatballs in that sauce.


----------



## alx (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds yummy...I have had a peach/habanero sauce from texas.Very mild and the fruity heat is awesome...Great on chicken


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 1, 2010)

Give Dutch's Mohogany Sauce a try then - powerful good stuff on pork.


----------



## flash (Jan 1, 2010)

I am sure I would like it, but the wife would find it too sweet.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jan 1, 2010)

It is mighty sweet. 

Oddly enough, I add a bit of BBQ sauce to make it less sweet (and we all know how BBQ sauce is usually chock full of sugar).  

I guess changing the ratio of chilli sauce to jelly might also be worth a try.


----------

